# Better Desert Boot?



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Recently, I tried on some Clarks Desert Boots. Either their quality has declined since my youth, or memory is again serving as a great improver. In any case, They seemed flimsy. I want the closest equivalent of the classic look, in a more robust boot of better quality. A search here found mention of J. Crew and BB products, but I do not see them on the websites. The LE desert boot looks possible, as does a Hunter Twickenham at Zappos. Does anyone have knowledge or a suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

If money's no object, I know that's a big if, I'd go Alden.

You can go with the chukka with a crepe sole---for a more authentic desert boot---or you can go without the crepe sole. They also come in shell - https://theshoemart.ecomm-search.com/search?keywords=alden+chukka.


----------



## milanese (Jan 27, 2010)

There are some Loake chukka boots, that are not too bad for their price.


----------



## J. Andrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Forgive my naivete, but aren't desert boots supposed to be flimsy (no shank) because they are for wearing while walking in soft conditions?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^Probably, if one is actually going to be wandering around a desert (in the sands) for any amount of time, but I can understand the idea that one might want a boot in such a style that will actually last and be comfortable.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the current Desert Boots from Clarks, and while they are comfortable and have lasted me over a year so far, they are not a really high quality shoe. Now you can get them for under $100 and at that I think they are good, they are classic and look pretty good while being fairly comfortable for me. I think my next pair will be a nicer pair as I love the look but would like a more comfortable higher quality shoe. If you can spend $100 or less get the Clarks, but if you can spend $300+ I'd just get the Aldens or the like. Charles Tyrwhitt sells them for $160, but I have no idea about quality or longevity. I have wondered how long my Clarks will last, but at over a year of wear, and I wear them atleast twice a week they have help up well.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been trying to find an alternative to Clarke's as well. They are too wide and my narrow feet swim around in them. To Boot NY has some that fit better but the price is out of line with the quality.

AD


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Coleman said:


> If money's no object, I know that's a big if, I'd go Alden.
> 
> You can go with the chukka with a crepe sole---for a more authentic desert boot---or you can go without the crepe sole. They also come in shell - https://theshoemart.ecomm-search.com/search?keywords=alden+chukka.


Yes, are the way to go:


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Johnston and Murphy is not much loved here, but their Runnell model looks close to the original. So, too, does the Timberland Newmarket if one can ignore the logos. Does anyone have experience with either?


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

godan said:


> Johnston and Murphy is not much loved here, but their Runnell model looks close to the original. So, too, does the Timberland Newmarket if one can ignore the logos. Does anyone have experience with either?


I have a pair of dark brown suede J&M chukkas that I really like. The height of the boot is about perfect on my foot as it is just a bit above the ankle bone. They are lined with a smooth heel pad that makes putting the shoe on a lot easier. Not bad for $100.

The only caution I have is that they run wide. I normally wear an 10E in an Allen Edmonds shoe, but wear the J&M D width chukka a little loose or at least allowing for a medium thickness sock. I was worried they would be too narrow, so for me this fit idiosyncrasy is a plus.

Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

For desert boots in general, should one order a half-size down? On another thread, a poster mentioned that relative to the Alden version. It has been so long since I wore the (old, better-quality) Clarks that I have forgotten about sizing.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^I doubt such a generality will be able to be made across products and brands. The only chukkas I have are the current model Clarks DBs, and they are my usual size.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I would not size down in the Alden flex-welt chukkas, although the Alden chukkas on the Barrie last might require it.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Church's do a very nice suede desert boot with the 'correct' crepe sole although it is a tad expensive.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

First let me preface this post by stating that I am a big fan of Allen Edmonds and also realize as per a previous post that Johnston and Murphy often gets "bashed" on this site.

However, I was also searching for a "desert" boot and went to the local Clark's store and was extremely disappointed with the fit and feel of the "original" desert boot.

I searched and also realized that Alden and AE do make desert boots. However, in the same shopping center as the Clark store there was a J&M and I tried on the "Runnell" model as mentioned in a prior post.

I can tell you it's one of the most comfortable casual shoes I've ever owned. It is completely lined in sheepskin, so it's extremely soft inside, and it has a nice memory foam insole so it's well cushioned. It has a traditional natural rubber crepe sole, and in my opinion, no matter where it hits your ankle it's comfortable since the upper is so soft/supple.

I probably would not purchase an J&M dress shoe, but this is a beautiful casual shoe that lists for $130. I actually got the shoe for 20% off because there is ALSO a Joseph A. Banks in the same shopping center. I told the J&M salesman that I could purchase the same shoe at JAB with my corporate card (JAB sells J&M shoes through a catalog) and get a 20% discount, so the J&M store honored the discount.

I've received dozens of compliments on the shoes, and the other day the salesgirl at Nordstroms actually asked me where I bought them and subsequently bought a pair for her husband.

Here's a link to the page so you can see what the shoe looks like:

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?pid=66187&search=runnel


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

After considering the helpful posts on this thread and searching the web, I purchased Timberland 1973 Desert Chukkas from Sierra Trading Post for $65 including shipping, discounted from $115, retail. Some of my reasoning might be of interest to others.

Except for a darker scree collar, usually hidden by the pants, they look much like the original Clarks. They appear stronger, but not clunky. At the low price, the risk is small. My other Timberland shoes are true to size and durable. A Sierra Trading Post outlet is nearby, in terms of Western distances, and I like and trust the company. 

My first pair of Aldens, a Casual Moc Toe Oxford, is still on its way, and I want to live with the brand before buying more.

The J&M Runnell is not available in the sand color that I associate with desert boots. 

Despite trusted charts of size equivalents, I am still too doubtful about English sizes to buy shoes sight unseen.

That about covers it. Thanks very much to everyone for their comments and suggestions. It was my good fortune to have found these forums just as I began to upgrade my wardrobe.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Wear the "boots" in good health. I considered the Timberland 1973 desert chukka boot but didn't like the complete flat bottom that didn't have a heel, and I wasn't crazy about the padded collar that looked too much like a traditional Timberland boot (even though you can't see it under the pant leg). Regardless, I guess that's why they make chocolate and vanilla!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

DocD said:


> ...
> I searched and also realized that Alden and AE do make desert boots. However, in the same shopping center as the Clark store there was a J&M and I tried on the "Runnell" model as mentioned in a prior post.
> 
> I can tell you it's one of the most comfortable casual shoes I've ever owned. It is completely lined in sheepskin, so it's extremely soft inside, and it has a nice memory foam insole so it's well cushioned. It has a traditional natural rubber crepe sole, and in my opinion, no matter where it hits your ankle it's comfortable since the upper is so soft/supple.....
> ....https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?pid=66187&search=runnel


DocD: I almost never find myself at odds with your counsel but, in this instance, I must protest()...Desert boots, lined in sheepskin/shearling(?)! I don't think so...I'll stick with the Clark's Originals or even better, the Alden flex-welt version! :thumbs-up:


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

eagle2250,

You may be able to keep your record perfect!!!

You may have misunderstood my explanation/description of the J&M Runnell "desert" boot. The shoe is *not* lined in "shearling" but simply is leather lined in a very soft sheepskin leather!!!

It's not fuzzy or furry, it's simply a very soft, smooth sheepskin leather! It gives the inside of the shoe a very soft, supple feel, but I can assure you that there's no fuzzy, fur lining in these shoes. It's not a shearling lining that would be found in a pair of Uggs. That's certainly not my style.

So hopefully, you still won't be at odds with my counsel!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Be assured DocD, with your clarification of the nature of the lining in the Runnell boots, the validity of your counsel remains unblemished, in my mind. :thumbs-up:


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

does anyone make a desert boot in extra wide widths?


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

eagle2250,

I do feel better now that my record with you is "unblemished".

However, after reading one of your posts in another thread, I now have some "dirt" on you!!!

Despite your past record, I was overwhelmingly disappointed to learn of your temporary lapse of good judgement and sanity when you divulged your dark, dirty secret that you actually owned a pair of "earth shoes":crazy:


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been wearing a pair of Church's Ryder III for the past month, and have thoroughly enjoyed them. They are a bit on the heavy side, but great fit and finish.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

DocD said:


> eagle2250,
> 
> I do feel better now that my record with you is "unblemished".
> 
> ...


LOL. Indeed, I am suitably shamed. However, I bought those earth shoe back in the day, when I was jumping out of airplanes and volunteering for assignments, during which bad people might try to do me harm ). Couldn't we just write the purchase of those earth shoes off as occurring during a period of temporary insanity(!)? The good news is, I got rid of those earth shoes and am involved in arguably more sane pursuits these days. 

I really do appreciate the advice you provide, for all of our benefit, in these fora!

Chuck


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

We are obviously in total agreement, since I did write in my post that you must have been suffering from a temporary lapse of good judgement and sanity!!

However, I'm sure hoping that your closet during that time didn't also include an endangered species polyester leisure suit with contrast stitching on the seams. :icon_smile_big:

And thanks for the kind words, they are sincerely appreciated.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Boots compared*

There was some interest in this thread, thus this follow-up. The Timberlands arrived with STP's usual dispatch. Meanwhile, I responded to an LE sale and bought a pair of theirs, that also arrived promptly. I again visited a Clark store and tried on their classic desert boot once more. In terms of visual and probably actual weight, the LE's are the lightest, followed by the Clarks and finally the Timberlands. Even so, the Timberlands are not too heavy, in any sense, for town wear. They run large, so mine are being exchanged. The LE's are made in China, with a thin, tough-looking sole with shallow lugs. They appear to be the dressiest. The Clarks are flimsy and floppy. The story of their origins is well-known, but I have worn boots in the desert. A military desert boot needs all of the qualities of any hot-weather combat boot, including a sand-dispensing sole. The Clarks - or indeed any of those here - are not practical desert footwear in my judgment. They belong in the fashion role they have found. But, even in the city, I would not to try to walk two miles in the Clarks. These are all first impressions. I'll know more when the snow melts and I can wear suede again.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

This is my chukka/desert boot of choice:

https://www.johnvarvatos.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=1180&cs=1


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*ANOTHER DESERT BOOT*

Been doing a lot of research on the original clarks desert boot for the next Big Black Book (out march 30th by the way) and most info would suggest that its flimsiness is precisely what first made them preferable in the dunes of the Western Desert to stiff, heavy, hard British army boots.
That said, theres no reason you cant improve on an old standard. I stumbled across these the othar day at Silvermans apparently used in deserty places right now.









I rather like the ghillie lacing.

https://www.silvermans.co.uk/Produc...GHILLIE+DESERT+BOOTS/ItemId/2028/Default.aspx


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

https://www.popularairsoft.com/files/images/M90K_01.jpg

My desert boots look like this - Swedish Army. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

*Desert boots and chukka boots are not the same thing*

Also please stop, those of you doing it, using the words desert boot and chukka boot synonymously. They are not at all the same thing. A desert boot is higher, looser in fit, always made of light flimsy suede and ALWAYS has a crepe sole, usually with anything from 4 to 8 holes
A chukka boot on the other hand is lower, just covering the ankle, with only 2 or 3 holes, often made of leather and with a variety of different materials used for the sole, leather, rubber, crepe or plastic.

This is a desert boot: https://i48.tinypic.com/1z3nght.jpg

This isn't: https://www.johnvarvatos.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=1180&cs=1


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Coleman said:


> If money's no object, I know that's a big if, I'd go Alden.
> 
> You can go with the chukka with a crepe sole---for a more authentic desert boot---or you can go without the crepe sole. They also come in shell - https://theshoemart.ecomm-search.com/search?keywords=alden+chukka.


A chukka with a crepe sole is still a chukka boot not a desert boot


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Yes, are the way to go:


Stil not a desert boot. That is a chukka & not what the OP is asking for.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Desert boots: https://19eighty.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/bedwin-clarks-original-desert-boot-01.jpg I like the name Bedwin playing on the name of the nomadic North African people.

Regardless of the fact that Clarkes has called their chukka boots desert boots for many decades, the ones army officers wore during WWII and since then and the ones I wore in the 70s and 80s were not chukka boots but proper desert boots.

Clarkes boots with only 2 holes and that open neck would be about as much use in the desert as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## coltboy75 (Nov 11, 2009)

I got my first pair of Clark Desert Boots for Christmas last week. I do like them alot, but understand they are not Alden's nor are they proper desert boots. I do like them for what they are, unlined, crepe sole, sub $100, casual chukka boots.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

coltboy75 said:


> I got my first pair of Clark Desert Boots for Christmas last week. I do like them alot, but understand they are not Alden's nor are they proper desert boots. I do like them for what they are, unlined, crepe sole, sub $100, casual chukka boots.


 Your experience is similar to mine, my wife got me some Clark's for Christmas 2008 and they have held up very well and I love wearing them. While in NYC this last summer I tried on the Church's Ryder III, and the Alden flex welt chukkas and while they are clearly superior their price reflects this well. My next pair of chukkas will be a better pair like the Church's or more likely Alden's or possibly something from C&J. The Clark's are great for a very casual pair of boot that's pretty comfortable, but I'd like a nicer pair in suede as well.


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am awaiting J&M Chukkas I ordered. This will be my first Chukka style boot and i hope I am not disappointed.


----------

